# USP Motorsports - Wortec Upgraded Aluminum Oil Pan Kit- 1.8T & 2.0T



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

*USP Motorsports presents - 2.0T Wortec Upgraded Aluminum Oil Pan Kit- 1.8T & 2.0T!!!*

*Wortec Upgraded Aluminum Oil Pan Kit- 1.8T & 2.0T*:

Your engine’s oil pan is a vital component which stores and supplies oil to your engine. While the factory oil pan may provide an adequate supply of oil to your engine under normal driving conditions, the same cannot be said during spirited driving.

The factory TSI** oil pan found on the EA888 and EA888.3 engines lack baffling near the oil pickup. As a result, under hard corning and acceleration oil is pushed away from the oil pickup leading to oil starvation. The Wortec oil pan solves this issue in two ways. First, the oil pan increases oil capacity by approximately one liter (7 Liter total). Second, the oil pan incorporates a wall around the oil pickup which insures the oil pick up will always be submerged in oil. 

The Wortec oil pan is constructed out of aluminum which is stronger and more durable than the plastic oil pans found on the EA888.3 engines. By constructing the oil pan from aluminum, Wortec was able to incorporate cooling fins into the oil pan design. As a result, heat is dissipated from the engine oil faster leading to lower oil temperatures. 

The Wortec oil pan kit also includes a magnetic drain plug, silicone sealant, and a sensor block off plate for vehicles not equipped with an oil level sensor.​
*Features*:

Lower oil temperatures
Increased oil capacity
Aluminum construction
Anodized protective finish
Pre-tapped for oil temperature sensor

*Includes*:

Oil pan
Oil pan sealant
Magnetic drain plug
Sensor block off plate. 


































Prices for the pans are: 539.99$ + Shipping

To order for a USP Motorsports | Wortec Upgraded Aluminum Oil Pan Kit- 1.8T & 2.0T CLICK HERE
To order for a USP Motorsports | Wortec Upgraded Aluminum Oil Pan Kit- 1.8T & 2.0T CLICK HERE

**THESE WILL ONLY WORK ON TSI TRANSVERSE ENGINES

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Questions?
Email: [email protected]
Phone: (888) 755-7772
or *PM me!!*


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

PMs replied!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

This is how we feel today.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the orders over the weekend. All PMs have been replied.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the updates everyone!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

All PMs have been replied.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders over the weekend! 

All PMs replied.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

What is an average that drop I should expect to see in oil temps?

Living in central Florida I see an average temp of 215- 235 depending on how hot it is and how I am driving that day

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> What is an average that drop I should expect to see in oil temps?
> 
> Living in central Florida I see an average temp of 215- 235 depending on how hot it is and how I am driving that day
> 
> Thanks


It all depends on so many different factors but I would say an average of 5-10% in drop depending on the driving condition, oil type and recorded aspects.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks!

Hopefully I'll be making it to Fixx Fest again this year and will stop by your booth.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Hopefully I'll be making it to Fixx Fest again this year and will stop by your booth.


Sounds good! 

See you there.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders!


----------

